# What age should kittens be let outside, and what kind of litter should I use?



## CanucksStar#17 (Apr 19, 2013)

My kittens are almost 8 weeks old and I am having a hard time keeping them inside. They live in my old bedroom (which still has clothes, papers and stuff like that in it) they are making a mess and there are lots of corners they go the the bathroom, even though they have a litter box. 
I don't like them being outside (even if they are with their mom) because we have a lot of vehicles and I'm afraid they would hide under them, and get killed. We are also hopefully keeping one of them and having her as an inside cat. So I don't want her to get used to being outside. 
What are your ideas? Is it ok to let kittens outside when they are 8 weeks old? If not what should I do about them? I won't be giving them away until they are 10 week old.

Also I don't know what to use for their litter, right now I am using wood chips because they were eating the clumping clay I use for the adults, should I use the litter? even though they eat a little bit of it? Any ideas would be great!


----------



## Kashmir&Eleanor (Feb 22, 2014)

If they are 8 weeks old and weaned, in my personal opinion I'd say to just start placing them in homes now. Giving them new homes now is much safer than putting them outside to fend for themselves at this age, especially if you feel it's unsafe and if you can't keep them inside. Is there no where else you can keep them with mom?
It's not ideal, but I think the pros outweigh the cons in that situation.

Cats will defecate where other cats do, especially while they are still learning, regardless of how many litter boxes you have. Lots of cleaning and correcting. 

Please spay her


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

In January, you had a 5 month old kitten you thought was pregnant. Did another cat or kitten get pregnant, too?


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

If you dont have a section of the garden you can cordon off to give them a safe place to play, I'm afraid they are still too young to be allowed outside. At this stage they just want to play and go where their noses tell them. They WILL get into trouble. They are too involved with each other and what is right infront of them to notice whats goin on around them.
If you are going to find new homes for them, keep them inside until they get collected. They should be introduced to the outside world individually and not in a group.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

An 8 week old kitten is pure cuteness and also a tasty morsel for anything bigger like dogs, foxes, hawks and just about any kind of wildlife. The life expectancy of an outdoor cat is 3-4 years. The life expectancy of an indoor cat is up to 15 years or more, often much more.

No clumping clay if they are eating ANY of it!


----------



## CanucksStar#17 (Apr 19, 2013)

They were eating the clumping clay back before they started eating solid food, I am thinking of trying it again (I will watch them closely) but I just wanted to know if anyone else's kitten tried the same things. 

I will not give them away at 8 weeks, none of them are weaned yet, I would rather shove them outside then rip them away from their mother like that! 

When we had kittens a couple years ago my mom had them outside before they were 8 weeks old, none died, every single one of them went out at the same time and as far as I know they are all still alive.

Marie73, she turned out not to be pregnant. But her mom got pregnant again, she is the one with the kittens. 

We already have homes for all of them, but I will not let the them leave their mother so soon. It isn't good for them, I think it would be better in the long run if they got let outside, the mother LOVES it outside and it is pure luck that I was able to keep her inside to have her babies! I don't think she would have a problem caring for her babies outside, I think she would do better, so she could teach them how to hunt.

I think I will put them outside today.

Thank you for your answers!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

_*"I think I will put them outside today." *_

You asked for input and we gave it. Please don't repost to us that they went missing, got killed or otherwise met with harm. You asked, we offered our expert advice.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Between being stuck in a bedroom and letting them outdoors, it would seem to me a viable alternative to simply give the kittens the run of the house? This should afford them plenty of space to move around and play.

The risks of an outdoor environment aside, once the kittens get accustomed to being outside, it then becomes an added challenge for the new cat owners to control their outdoor inclinations once they're adopted.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Have they had any vaccinations? If not 'shoving them outside' is dangerous and exposes them to diseases where they would die a painful, slow, and agonizing death. Early weaning is preferable to that.

It would be *best* for them to remain with mom for 12 weeks, it would be *best* that they stay inside until adoption, and it would be **best* if they (including mom) were spayed and neutered before they left.* 

 Part of being a mature responsible pet owner is making sure we are not adding to the overpopulation of kittens or letting the products of our irresponsibility die terrible deaths.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

No, they they are too young to be outside at 8 wks, or outside on their own _at all _imo. Keep them inside in your bedroom until they are a minimum 11wks. to go to new homes. Tidy up your room, and keep stuff off the floor, except for a couple of litter boxes....put them in corners. Offer some empty shoe boxes or some cardboard boxes for play and teething, stuffed mousie toys big enough that they cannot be swallowed--cut of the tails or ears or any small "decorations" that can be chewed off. Paper/foil balls/ping pong balls are fun for kitties. 
For litter, try some of the _clay non-clumping type_, which is courser and they may not want to eat it. If they do, switch them to _Swheat Scoop_. Kittens have no sense of danger, so kitten proof a room... don't have anything like dangling lamp cords that a kitten can pull down a lamp. Spend as much time as you can handling the kittens and playing with them; don't use your hands to play with them, but drag a cord around or use a feather to play with them. Pick them up and hold them for a while and only let them down after they _stop wriggling_to say they want down. Start clipping the tips off their claws.....do it when they're sleepy and be careful you don't cut into the vein of the claw....just do the tips. This is a good part of their training so that claw clipping is not a problem to do when they're older. Feed them good quality canned food at least 4 times a day. Good luck and give us an update.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Do not use the clumping litter. Kittens under 4 or 5 months should never have clumping litter because they often end up ingesting it, as you've experienced. It's not that a kitten won't ingest non-clumping litter, but it's the fact that clumping litter forms clumps that makes it so much more dangerous. Swallowed clumping litter can form clumps within the esophagus, stomach, or intestinal tract and cause life-threatening blockages that may require surgical removal.


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

This thread gives me anxiety.

Here's my two cents: you're putting the kittens in danger by letting them outside. You're putting the kittens at risk (for health and behavioural issues) by weaning too soon. The right thing to do would be to make due with what you've got - try more litter boxes and clean up the room or give them the run of the house for a few more weeks until they're adopted out.

As for the litter, as everyone else said, stay away from clumping litter. Cats will go where they smell that a cat has gone before- placing litter boxes in the corners where they're already going might help.

Good luck.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Well my Mama cat had 4 kittens and they were born outside. Her name is Mama because she was an excellent mama. Before I adopted them, two were found dead on front lawn of a neighbor who was feeding them. They were closer to 4-5 months old. Poison? Disease? One will never know. Are you prepared for that?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I hope you don't live around here...

If by any chance you actually live in Vancouver, a city is a terrible place to allow young kittens outdoor. And if you live in Richmond, allowing unneutered cats outdoors is not allowed, and spaying and neutering is mandatory.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I find this rather disturbing...
Why do you have them in a room that wasn't kitten proofed to start with? "Which still has clothes, papers and stuff like that in it"...(Your words).
You are saying it's CRUEL to take the kittens now from Mama, But it's OK to toss them all outside??
You say the kittens are eating the clumping litter AND you haven't figured out that if it clumps in the box...guess what it's going to do to their insides, if they're eating it??

You've HAD some Great suggestions here...
AND you're still...
"I Think I Will Put Them Outside Today". (Your Words)
I'm really sorry if this is a "For Real" question...
But it Smells a lot like a TROLL!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Why come here, ask for advice, then IGNORE the excellent advice you've been given? I'm with Marcia...don't come back here and post that something happened to the kittens because you let them outside too young. And the more I think about it, it would serve you right if something did happen to them...not that I want that to happen. But really, eight weeks old is just TOO YOUNG!!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

I agree 10c2d, it surely does... because I would HATE to think (after reading some of the posts here), that, as an owner of inside/ *outside* cats, I am considered so irresponsible and should anything deadly happen, don't dare waste anyone's time around here with my grief... 

because, THAT is pretty darn judgemental, narrowminded and callus.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow. This has become outright venomous. I"m a little embarrassed at how hateful (it jumped right over contentious) this thread became......

I do agree that I smell a troll.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! Cat face, WE know you aren't an ir-responsible cat owner!!

This "person" came asking for advice...AND even when good, sound, rational advice is given, seems to have chosen to ignore it...
That causes a lot of people's BP to rise!
There are just a number of things that seem "Off" to me...
Hence my wondering... (Troll?)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He's not a troll, but the OP's last thread was closed for the very same reason - asking for advise and ignoring it.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

cat face said:


> I agree 10c2d, it surely does... because I would HATE to think (after reading some of the posts here), that, as an owner of inside/ *outside* cats, I am considered so irresponsible and should anything deadly happen, don't dare waste anyone's time around here with my grief...
> 
> because, THAT is pretty darn judgemental, narrowminded and callus.


Yes, it is.

And, for everyone that has asked me, *THIS* is why we don't allow indoor/outdoor threads anymore - judgmental, rude people who don't understand the differences in cultures and geographic locations.


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

I don't think letting your cats go outside is irresponsible. I know lots of responsible cat owners who have indoor/outdoor cats. But putting 8-week old kittens outside because they're not properly using a litterbox yet seems fairly irresponsible/callous.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you Marie for the clarification on the "Troll" possibility...


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

Trolling is a definite possibility but there seems to be a theme in the OP's threads, so I'm doubting it


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marie's post #19 cleared up that question!


----------



## Kashmir&Eleanor (Feb 22, 2014)

CanucksStar#17 said:


> I will not give them away at 8 weeks, none of them are weaned yet, I would rather shove them outside then rip them away from their mother like that!


You have before, according to a post you made in 2013 with a previous litter, one went to his new home at 7 1/2 weeks.

I am not against indoor/outdoor cats. I have them. my indoor/outdoor cat is 12 years old (rural living, and just recently bought a GPS collar from Amazon).. But, shoving 8 week old kittens out when you've already stated the dangers seems cruel. No immunizations and a multitude of diseases, cars, cruel humans and predators.
It is ideal to keep them with their mother for another month, but if you can't take care of them properly, give them a chance with people who can.
Either way the situation is not a good one.

Please spay and neuter your cats. 

As far as litter, you can also try newspaper (shredded or not). You have to keep their area clean.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

sheiladoreen said:


> I don't think letting your cats go outside is irresponsible. I know lots of responsible cat owners who have indoor/outdoor cats. But putting 8-week old kittens outside because they're not properly using a litterbox yet seems fairly irresponsible/callous.


^This. Lots of people have indoor/outdoor cats that they love very much. If an owner weighs the risks and benefits and then decides that they want to let their cat out, that's entirely their choice. There are, however, times when letting your cats out _is_ an irresponsible decision to make, like, for example, if your cat isn't spayed or neutered. The situation that the OP posted about would also qualify as an occasion where putting cats outside would be an irresponsible course of action. And, not just because the cats in question are 8 week old kittens, either, but also because of the whole host of problems that invites, like what happens if one of the kittens goes missing? The OP said they had homes lined up already, and I know I'd be pretty upset if something happened to a kitten I had already opened my heart to because it was left outside. And, what if a kitten goes missing and can't be retrapped? Then the OP is contributing to the very problem that they seem to be trying to help solve because that kitten will grow up and make more unwanted kittens. 

Putting the kittens outside is a cop out. Yes, kittens are a lot of work. Yes, the situation isn't ideal, but that's why we're here to offer advice, walk people through these sorts of processes, and answer questions. Hence the reason we get frustrated when someone solicits advice and then completely ignores it and does the exact opposite.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

8 weeks would be fine to let them all go to their new homes, especially in this situation.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Off topic, but too good to pass up...seen on Facebook the other day...



marie73 said:


> asking for advise and ignoring it.


aka an "Askhole"


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

doodlebug said:


> Off topic, but too good to pass up...seen on Facebook the other day...
> 
> 
> 
> aka an "Askhole"


ROFLMAO!! Thank you Doodlebug for bringing a bit of brevity to this thread!!


----------



## CanucksStar#17 (Apr 19, 2013)

I am not a troll!!!! Believe what you want I don't care but if you think that I am being a jerk and so low down that I would post on a site so people would see it and spend their time to write be back just to get a kick out of it, then you are so wrong!!!! 

I know it sounded like I ignored your ideas/help, and I am sorry for that, it is imposable to kitten proof the room, we are kind of redoing the room so we have plastic over insulation, they are ripping the plastic and getting to the insulation. That can't be safe. Plus they get up on the desks and tip over my sisters (millions) of papers. 

I don't live in Vancouver, I live in the country on a farm, I am lucky that my mom lets them inside for this long. I am trying to do what is best for my kittens, and my family. I love my animals with my life!!!! Just look at today, I went swimming and swam from my place to a friends beach, my brother had let my dog out and was "watching" her telling me that he would make sure she didn't follow me. She did and actually swam across the river to get to me. Half way across she started getting tried I was already swimming towards her but I picked up the pace, I reached her and coxed her the rest of the way back, if other people hadn't been on the beach I would have started crying. My dog's life is my life!!! I refuse to go on vacation because I have to care for my animals, (cats/kittens, dogs, chickens, goats, pigs, rabbits) 

I don't want to "shove" my kittens outside, and have been trying to figure out a way to maybe keep them inside, and I might have some good news! I might and that is a massive might be able to keep them in the laundry room, it has a concrete floor and only has bins in it. Perfectly kitty proof.

Maybe I'm not the best at taking advice but I DO appreciate it!!! 

Kashmir&Eleanor: I don't remember giving a kitten away when he was 7 1/2 weeks old.

I'm sorry that people where feeling the way they where feeling about me! And I took each and every one of your guys advice!! Our other batch of kittens were let out at 6 weeks (because of accidents in the house) I am in touch with all of the people who took the kittens and every one of them where potty trained. I never wanted them to be let out and feared the worst but they all made it and are all living happy healthy lives. 

I hope I cleared everything up for you guys! And I'm sorry for anything that I did that wasn't nice! :luv


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Please get all your cats spayed/neutered ASAP so you won't have to worry about any of this again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kashmir&Eleanor (Feb 22, 2014)

CanucksStar#17 said:


> Kashmir&Eleanor: I don't remember giving a kitten away when he was 7 1/2 weeks old.


This is where I saw it. http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/191866-new-here-worried-about-my-kitten.html

9 1/2 weeks, gave one away a couple weeks prior.

I'm not trying to start trouble by posting that information and I'm sure no one is trying make you feel bad, we just care about their well being and doing the best we can to give you the advice you asked for. 
This seems to be an ongoing issue.

In many areas, even in a rural area like mine, there are organizations that can help you, help you spay and neuter your cats and even help provide immunizations for them & worming your kittens. If not for free, than for a low cost. Call a shelter or your local vet, ask. Otherwise you're going to have kittens every year and you'll be back in these tough situations.

You sound like a nice kid and someone who really loves their pets and I appreciate that. Take their advice though, got a lot of really smart people on here.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Canucks, I do apologize for my post...
Everything you have added here about your situation with the room in question, clears up many questions I had...
I guess I would only ask now, is do you have a barn where Mama and kittens can hide out, away from weather and bad critters?
Since it sounds like you have other animals, I'm assuming you do...
I wish you all "Good Things" and the Best of Luck!
Sharon


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

(Giggle) I suppose its only a matter of time before fur start flying when you put so many people together that are so passionate about something.
Its all about communication in the end. There's a lot that goes unsaid when you have to write everything out. :wink:


----------

